# Looking for a D&D group in Orlando, FL



## Virtuhall (Jun 12, 2008)

I am a mature gamer that has been playing D&D for 10-15 years. I stopped playing for 2 and am not too familiar with 3.5E. I would like to find a group that is starting a campaign in 4E. I prefer a role-playing type group that is not all hack-in-slash. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------

